# amavisd-new-2.11.0_2,1 archviers/rar is a 32-bit binary port and is not compatible with amd64



## spring_64 (Jun 28, 2017)

Hello,
I want to install Iredmail 0.9.6 with ldap backend. A few weeks ago I install it without any problem. Now, I install a fresh FreeBSD11, when I want to install iRedmail again It has an error:


```
===> Fetching all distfiles for amavisd-new-2.11.0_2,1 and dependencies
===>  amavisd-new-2.11.0_2,1 archivers/rar is a 32-bit binary port and is not
compatible with amd64.
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/security/amavisd-new
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/security/amavisd-new
<< ERROR >> Tarballs were not downloaded correctly, please fix it manually and then re-execute iRedMail.sh.
```
I don't know what does it mean by manually fix the problem. Please help me to install iRedmail.

Thanks


----------



## SirDice (Jun 28, 2017)

Turn off RAR support:

```
RAR=off: RAR support with archivers/rar
```


----------

